# Shark tank video



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys. I wanted to share a new video that I made on my sharks. It's about 3 minutes long. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Definetly awesome creatures.How exactly are they bred?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

This is AWESOME. Its always been my dream to own sharks! Maybe one day I will =P What size tanks do they need full size to have 2-3? Are those banded cat sharks or bamboo sharks or something different?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Love sharks, i have always dream of having a swimming pool just for them  lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What size tank are they in? Looks awesome. I used to own a Smooth Horn shark back in the 80s. It was in a 6' 110g which was the largest tank available back in the 80s. Now I would love a 300g+ for sharks, but no room or $$.

Thanks for posting. Love the music too.

Anthony


----------



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments and for watching! This video is really a trailer of my work and website benthicsharks.ca

Vman, sharks breed much the same way we do. Only male sharks have two "claspers" of which one will be inserted into the females cloaca. I have footage that is best left for mature audiences on my site documenting the full process. Longtailed Carpetsharks | Benthic Sharks

Steve, the smallest species of catshark I am breeding only grow 18" max. I have my group in a 8'x4' tank. There are 7 families of sharks featured in the video with many more species. They are all up on my site though.

Claudia, saltwater swimming pools are becoming much more common these days! hehe

Thanks Anthony, poly of fibreglass tanks come in all shapes and sizes now. My systems take up an entire basement. Half is cooler water and the other tropical. One species I would like to work with one day that is native to BC is Apristurus brunneus. Anyone ever catch them fishing?


----------



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys, I hatched out a new species this week. Thought some would be interest to see.


----------

